# Need help Skimmer cracked



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello All 
Posting for a buddy 
He has a Eshoops skimmer with a crack up the side
Is it possible to weld
Has any1 done this repair before on a skimmer ?
Will Weld on 40 work?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For cracks, you have to drill a small hole at the end(s) of the crack. This will keep it from spidering out. I think the proper treatment for the crack line is to bevel the crack a little and then use the water thin WO (3 or4) to fuse the cracked surfaces and fill the bevel with WO 16. JT is the resident acrylics guru here in GTAA.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

couldn't stop myself..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

I agree,Duct tape it is
Worked on my waterbed many years ago when i had a cat.haha
Mods please close


----------

